# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ανεμιστηρας δαπεδου ROWENTA

## kokoblue

Kαλησπερα εχω εναν ανεμιστηρα δαπεδου της ROWENTA αρκετα στιβαρο!! Οταν το πηραμε πριν καμια 7-8 χρονια αποκρινονταν σωστα και πολυ καλα σε ολες τις σκαλες που ειχε. τα τελευταια 2 -3 χρονια παταω να βαλω την σκαλα 3 και γυριζει σαν ειναι στην σκαλα 1
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να συμβαινει...τον ειχα ριξει λιγο λιπαντικο μηπως και...αλλα δεν, του εδωσα και μερικες στορφες με το χερι ουτε αυτο...που μπορει να εντοπιζεται το προλημα;;;

Μπορει να επεσε η αποδοση του μοτερ;;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λες να θελει κανενα ρεκτιφιε?  :Lol: 
Δεν γνωριζω αν εχουν πυκνωτη αυτα αλλα σε πρωτη φαση ελεγξε αν με το χερι γυρναει(λογικα 3-4 περιστροφες θα τις κανει αν τον γυρισεις) και αλλαξε εναν πυκνωτη.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν στις υπόλοιπες σκάλες δουλεύει κανονικά και έχει πρόβλημα μόνο στη μία, θα ξεκίναγα τον έλεγχο από ττο διακόπτη/ες επιλογής σκάλας.

----------


## georgis

Κολημενα κουζινετα η πυκνωτη.

----------


## kokoblue

Τα κουζίνετα ποια είναι;; 
Πυκνωτή αν βρω εννοείτε και θα αλλάξω...όλες οι αλλαγές έχουν πέσει γενικότερα

----------


## georgis

κουζινετα ειναι αυτα που παταει και ευθιγραμμιζει ο αξονας του μοτερ.αν στεγνωσει το λυπαντικο η πιασει τιποτα τριχες δεν τον αφηνει να γυρισει ελευθερα.

----------


## kokoblue

Δεν μπορώ με τπτ.να λύσω τα πλαστικά..έβγαλα τις 3 βίδες που είχε στον άξονα...το καπακι την κεφαλή που είναι το μοτέρ δν βγενει με τπτ βρίσκει πάνω εκεί που το ρυθμίσεις να γυρνάει ή όχι!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορείς να πεις μοντέλο? μπορείς να βάλεις βίντεο να δούνε και οι υπόλοιποι την επιτάχυνση που κάνει όταν ξεκινά αλλά και την παύση του ανεμιστήρα ώστε να δούνε τον τρόπο που φρενάρουν τα πτερύγια .

----------


## Papas00zas

> Δεν μπορώ με τπτ.να λύσω τα πλαστικά..έβγαλα τις 3 βίδες που είχε στον άξονα...το καπακι την κεφαλή που είναι το μοτέρ δν βγενει με τπτ βρίσκει πάνω εκεί που το ρυθμίσεις να γυρνάει ή όχι!!!


Πες μου ότι δεν έβγαλες το κουμπί για την περιστροφή.Βγαίνει με λίγο τράβηγμα εκτός αν είναι διαφορετικό.

----------


## georgis

> Πες μου ότι δεν έβγαλες το κουμπί για την περιστροφή.Βγαίνει με λίγο τράβηγμα εκτός αν είναι διαφορετικό.


η με μια βιδα.

----------


## kokoblue

Ναι φυσικά και παράλειψη μου που δν είπα μοντέλο!! Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι ο ROWENTA VU 5010

Όχι όσο και να το τράβηξα το κουμπί περιστροφής δν βγενει...ούτε βίδα έχει μέσα...έχει κάτι σαν σκληρό πλαστικό!!!

Αυτός που έχει πυκνωτή αν έχει στο μοτέρ η εκεί που είναι τα πλήκτρα;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όχι όσο και να το τράβηξα το κουμπί περιστροφής δν βγενει...ούτε βίδα έχει μέσα...έχει κάτι σαν σκληρό πλαστικό!!!;


Βγαίνει βγάζοντας τις "φουρκέτες " από το εξωτερικό στεφάνι προστασίας και την τελική κάτω βίδα του στεφανιού.
http://e.manualretriever.com/lect.ph...800998ecf8427e

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abrA_HimvkM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDHFRdMooYA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIUtBWJeJDE
Στο 25 δευτερόλεπτο του τελευταίου βίντεο (πως πρέπει να ρολλάρει το πτερύγιο για επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν έχει μαγκώσει από σκόνες και κουζινέτα).

----------

diony (08-06-18)

----------


## kokoblue

Και πάλι το εγχειρίδιο δν αναφέρει πως να βγει ο διακόπτης περιστροφης...είμαι.σιγουρος τώρα ότι είναι πυκνωτής αλλά.δν μπορω να το ανοίξω...γκκκρρρρ!!!!!

Όσο.και να τραβάω τπτ εκεί αυτό!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και πάλι το εγχειρίδιο δν αναφέρει πως να βγει ο διακόπτης περιστροφης...





> το κουμπί περιστροφής δν βγενει...ούτε βίδα έχει μέσα...


Τότε  δες αν είναι βιδωτή και θέλει ξεβίδωμα ολόκληρο (λιγότερο πιθανό) . Ή  αν βγει το εμπρός καπάκι που είναι στο εμπρός μέρος του άξονα του μοτέρ  ανεμιστήρα , να σου επιτρέπει από εκεί  και ύστερα να έχει περασμένη  φουρκέτα που πρέπει να την βγάλεις από εσωτερικά με μυτοτσίμπιδο.

----------

